# Neu bei JAVA- Probleme mit der Integration von Xerces



## huja (11. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das ich Xerces nicht zum laufen bekomme. Ich habe ständig beim Kompilieren das folgende Problem:

init:
deps-jar:
Compiling 1 source file to Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\build\classes
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:60: package org.apache.xerces.dom3 does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom3.DOMConfiguration;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:61: package org.apache.xerces.dom3 does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom3.DOMError;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:62: package org.apache.xerces.dom3 does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom3.DOMErrorHandler;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:67: package org.apache.xerces.dom does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom.ASDOMImplementationImpl;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:68: package org.apache.xerces.dom3.as does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom3.as.DOMImplementationAS;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:69: package org.apache.xerces.dom3.as does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom3.as.ASModel;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:70: package org.apache.xerces.dom3.as does not exist
import org.apache.xerces.dom3.as.DOMASBuilder;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:98: cannot find symbol
symbol: class DOMErrorHandler
public class ASBuilder implements DOMErrorHandler {
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:263: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class DOMError
location: class dom.ASBuilder
    public boolean handleError(DOMError error) {
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:136: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class DOMImplementationAS
location: class dom.ASBuilder
        DOMImplementationAS domImpl = (DOMImplementationAS)ASDOMImplementationImpl.getDOMImplementation();
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:136: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class DOMImplementationAS
location: class dom.ASBuilder
        DOMImplementationAS domImpl = (DOMImplementationAS)ASDOMImplementationImpl.getDOMImplementation();
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:136: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable ASDOMImplementationImpl
location: class dom.ASBuilder
        DOMImplementationAS domImpl = (DOMImplementationAS)ASDOMImplementationImpl.getDOMImplementation();
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:138: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class DOMASBuilder
location: class dom.ASBuilder
        DOMASBuilder parser = domImpl.createDOMASBuilder();
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:139: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class DOMConfiguration
location: class dom.ASBuilder
        DOMConfiguration config = parser.getDomConfig();
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:213: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class ASModel
location: class dom.ASBuilder
            ASModel asmodel = null;
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:267: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DOMError
location: class dom.ASBuilder
            case DOMError.SEVERITY_WARNING:
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:270: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DOMError
location: class dom.ASBuilder
            case DOMError.SEVERITY_ERROR:
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:273: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DOMError
location: class dom.ASBuilder
            case DOMError.SEVERITY_FATAL_ERROR:
Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java:295: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable DOMError
location: class dom.ASBuilder
        return error.getSeverity() != DOMError.SEVERITY_FATAL_ERROR;
Note: Y:\a1052d2\JAVA\JAVAXML\src\javaxml\ASBuilder.java uses unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
19 errors
BUILD FAILED (total time: 1 second)

Klar der Compiler findet die Packete nicht. Aber zum Einen habe ich den JDK 1.5 (wo Xerces eigentlich integriert sein sollte...), jedoch habe ich auch zum Anderen versucht das Packet zusätzlich einzubinden. Dabei habe ich mir Xerces runtergeladen und den Classpath gesetzt, der wie folgt aussieht(die ersten zwei Einträge sind für DB2):

classpath=.;C:\Programme\SQLLIB\java\db2java.zip;C:\Programme\SQLLIB\java\runtime.zip;C:\Programme\SQLLIB\bin;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\lib\tools.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\lib\xercesImpl.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\lib\xercesSamples.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\lib\xml_apis.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\lib\xmlParserAPIs.jar;

Ich schreibe gerade meine Abschlussarbeit über das Thema XML und JAVA. Ich wäre jedem sehr dankbar der mir weiterhelfen kann. Vielen Dank.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2005)

Lege die jar-Datei ins /lib/ext -Verzeichnis deiner JRE-Installation, oder passe den Classpath entsprechend an.


----------



## foobar (13. Jan 2005)

> Ich schreibe gerade meine Abschlussarbeit über das Thema XML und JAVA.


Du schreibst deine Absclussarbeit zum Thema Java/Xml, weißt aber nicht wie man Xerces installiert. Klingt viel mehr als ob du gerade anfängst dich mit Java zu befassen.


----------



## huja (17. Feb 2005)

Exakt das triffts. Ich liebe herausforderungen


----------

